
Lambda Jam CFP Open (FP conf, Chicago, July 8-10) - puredanger
http://lambdajam.com/cfp
======
puredanger
Also note our keynotes have been announced: Gerald Sussman, Joe Armstrong, and
David Nolen. Going to be a great conf!

